# برامج إدارة المشاريع



## صانع النجاح (28 مارس 2007)

تستخدم البرامج الحاسوبية حالياً في أغلب الأعمال وحتى في تنظيم وتخطيط حياتنا الشخصية، وفي مجال إدارة المشاريع أصبحت البرامج أدوات فعالة في التخطيط والتنظيم والتحكم بالمشاريع، حيث أنها تغني المستخدم عن العديد من الأعمال اليدوية وتقلل من الأخطاء وتساعد على فرض السيطرة والتحكم وتعزز القدرة على المتابعة والسرعة في اتخاذ القرارات.
وبناء على بعض المعايير – التي سنذكرها لاحقاً – يمكننا تقسيم وتصنيف البرامج المستخدمة في إدارة المشاريع على النحو التالي:
# تصنيف البرامج من حيث البيئة التي تعمل فيها:
1- برامج مستقلة (Standalone) تعمل على الحاسب الشخصي فقط وهي الأكثر ومن أهمها برنامج مايكروسوفت بروجكت النسخة الأساسية (MS Project Standard Edition).
2- برامج تعمل على الشبكة بحيث أنها تتصل بخادم (Server) رئيسي يقوم بحفظ وإدارة المعلومات بشكل مركزي مثل مايكروسوفت بروجكت النسخة الاحترافية (MS Project Professional Edition) أو برنامج بريمافيرا (Primavera).
3- برامج تعمل من خلال الإنترنت فقط حيث يقوم المستخدم بفتح حساب لدى الشركة المقدمة للخدمة واستئجار مجموعة حسابات للأفراد العاملين معه لمدة معينة ومن ثم الاستفادة من هذا البرنامج وإمكانياته طوال فترة الاشتراك مثل برنامج (easyprojects.net) و (@task).
# تصنيف البرامج من حيث الوظائف:
1- برامج متكاملة يمكن الاعتماد عليها كلياً أو بشكل رئيسي في المشاريع لتوافر أغلب الوظائف التي يحتاجها القائمون على المشروع، ومن أهما برنامج مايكروسوفت بروجكت (MS Project) وبرنامج بريمافيرا (Primavera).
2- برامج تؤدي وظائف محددة في المشروع فلايمكن الاعتماد عليها لوحدها دون الاستعانة ببرامج أخرى تغطي الوظائف الأخرى، مثل برنامج (WBS Pro) الذي يستخدم لانشاء هيكلة تجزيء العمل فقط وكذلك برنامج (Risk+) الذي يستخدم للتخطيط للمخاطر وإدارتها لها.
# تصنيف البرامج من حيث قوتها وإمكانياتها:
1- للمشاريع الصغيرة يمكن استخدام بعض البرامج المحدودة الإمكانيات مثل (Planbee).
2- للمشاريع المتوسطة يمكن استخدام بعض البرامج المتوسطة الإمكانيات وعلى رأسها برنامج مايكروسوفت بروجكت (MS Project).
3- للمشاريع الكبيرة يمكن استخدام بعض البرامج عالية الإمكانيات ومن أهمها برنامج بريمافيرا (Primavera).
4- للمشاريع الضخمة قد نحتاج إلى انشاء وتطوير برنامج أو نظام خاص يناسب احتياجات المشروع.
------------------------------
الكاتب : م.تركي التركي - مدير شركة ساك إنترناشونال
[email protected]


:30: :30: :30: :30: :30: 
منقولة من مقالة للمدرب تركي التركي
إن شاء الله تفيد أخواني المهندسين


----------



## ABOOSAMH (29 مارس 2007)

الشكر الجزيل لك يا أخي الفاضل


----------



## د.خالد الصالح (31 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Mr. Data (6 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## د.خالد الصالح (8 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## د.خالد الصالح (8 أبريل 2007)

اضافة قد تكون مفيدة


موقع المدرب على الانترنت
www.sactr.net/pmp


----------



## Mr. Data (8 أبريل 2007)

هل هناك برامج خاصة بتطوير المشروعات الإدارية الحكومية؟ مثلاً تطوير إجراءات العمل او السياسات او الهياكل التنظيمية؟


----------



## صانع النجاح (9 أبريل 2007)

حياك الله ABOOSAMH

د.خالد الصالح كل الشكر لك 
وأهلا بك ثلاثاً 

Mr. Data مرحبا بك وألف شكر على المرور
بالنسبة لسؤالك ما عندي الاجابة الشافية 
لكن ممكن تراسل المدرب على *****ه ويجيبك
>> م.تركي التركي - مدير شركة ساك إنترناشونال
>> [email protected]


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (12 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لكم جميعا على المعلومات


----------



## omdaa52 (21 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صانع النجاح (21 أبريل 2007)

حياكم الله


----------



## m_a_abbas (22 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عراقي ابن عراقي (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## لؤي ابو ساره (6 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على هذه الاضافه ولكن بصراحه كنت افكر بعمل برنامج لاداره المشاريع على موقع الانترنت بنفس فكره برامافيرا او ام اس


----------



## احمد كوساين (9 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير واحسان


----------



## احمد كوساين (9 نوفمبر 2011)

:75:


----------

